
Strong signal from sun-like star sparks alien speculation - mikx007
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/30/health/seti-signal-hd-164595-alien-civilization/index.html
======
smb06
Err.. not quite.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/30/seti_institute_damps...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/30/seti_institute_damps_down_wow_signal_report_from_russia/?mt=1472539081356)

